# black pride vs white pride



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Black pride* is a movement encouraging people to take pride in being black to various degrees.
The slogan has been used in the United States by African Americans to celebrate heritage and personal pride.


White pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*White pride* is a slogan primarily used by white separatist, white nationalist, neo-Nazi and white supremacist organizations to signal their racist or racialist viewpoints
Justin J. Moritz wrote that he tried to trademark the phrase "White Pride Country Wide" but it was denied for being offensive, despite that phrases like "Black Pride" and "Black Power" were trademarked

WTF?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Black pride* is a movement encouraging people to take pride in being black to various degrees.
> The slogan has been used in the United States by African Americans to celebrate heritage and personal pride.
> 
> ...


What is confusing you?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


 The double standards are fuckin pathetic.
A black person proud to be black is an encouragement. A white person proud to be white is a goddamn NAZI.
Its bullshit. And racist as fuck.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?



You say this like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 11, 2016)

If the only think I had as a source of pride was my skin color, I sure wouldn't have much.   

 Thankfully, I have a few actually accomplishments here and there that bring me some.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?


 You would still be chucking spears if your ancestors didn't trade your great great great granddaddy for a bucket of oranges. How is that for starters?


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If the only think I had as a source of pride was my skin color, I sure wouldn't have much.
> 
> Thankfully, I have a few actually accomplishments here and there that bring me some.


 White or black pride have more to d with than just skin color. Its also history and future.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Stop whining. I used to think it was a double standard but a young girl from Pakistan pointed it out to me. Whites have nothing to be proud of because they have overcome nothing where their race has held them back.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 Talking to you about race is like talking economics with a socialist.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

White pride is associated with white supremacy and power over minorities.  Black pride is associated with equality.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?
> ...


It is to humans. Wild animals not so much.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Thats interesting.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?



When you put it that way... us white people are pretty awesome.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> If the only think I had as a source of pride was my skin color, I sure wouldn't have much.  Thankfully, I have a few actually accomplishments here and there that bring me some.


Imagine going through life consumed by such a thing.
.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

I remember when the black is beautiful movement started and why it did.  Black pride movement was about self-acceptance, self-respect.  It was about empowerment.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > If the only think I had as a source of pride was my skin color, I sure wouldn't have much.  Thankfully, I have a few actually accomplishments here and there that bring me some.
> ...


Its a powerful thing knowing that despite their attempts to set up obstacles no white person can stop you. I live it daily.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I remember when the black is beautiful movement started and why it did.  Black pride movement was about self-acceptance, self-respect.  It was about empowerment.



GAY!!!


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

History tells us "whiteness" has always been a construct used to exclude certain groups from equal rights.

5 reasons “white pride” is always racist


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Black pride* is a movement encouraging people to take pride in being black to various degrees.
> The slogan has been used in the United States by African Americans to celebrate heritage and personal pride.
> 
> ...



WTF History?  

Just because there have been countless heinous acts committed in the name of White Pride doesnt mean history should be taken into account here.  Things can mean something other than their....uh, meaning?


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

I fail to see where Blacks have anything to be proud about. Are they proud of being the lowest in achievement of any ethnic group in America? Are they proud of their males having the highest unemployment rate in America?  Are they proud that 70% of their women bear children out of wedlock? Are they proud that they murder one another more than any other ethnic group?  Are they proud that they fill more prison cells than any other ethnic group?  Just what exactly are they proud of?


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when the black is beautiful movement started and why it did.  Black pride movement was about self-acceptance, self-respect.  It was about empowerment.
> ...


What's your problem?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> History tells us "whiteness" has always been a construct used to exclude certain groups from equal rights.
> 
> 5 reasons “white pride” is always racist


The person that first coined the word "white" as a racial term was  a racist and used it to describe how beautiful white people were.  The people from the southern slopes of the Caucasus mountains.  Now theyre trying to claim Ethiopians as whites which is funny to the Ethiopians.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...




RABBLE RABBLE


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I remember when the black is beautiful movement started and why it did.  Black pride movement was about self-acceptance, self-respect.  It was about empowerment.


 And now its about burning innocent peoples lives down and social justice.
MLK died in vain


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I fail to see where Blacks have anything to be proud about. Are they proud of being the lowest in achievement of any ethnic group in America? Are they proud of their males having the highest unemployment rate in America?  Are they proud that 70% of their women bear children out of wedlock? Are they proud that they murder one another more than any other ethnic group?  Are they proud that they fill more prison cells than any other ethnic group?  Just what exactly are they proud of?


You fail to see a lot of things. Not my problem.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when the black is beautiful movement started and why it did.  Black pride movement was about self-acceptance, self-respect.  It was about empowerment.
> ...


Nonsense.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



I don't know. I just felt like calling your post gay. I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see where Blacks have anything to be proud about. Are they proud of being the lowest in achievement of any ethnic group in America? Are they proud of their males having the highest unemployment rate in America?  Are they proud that 70% of their women bear children out of wedlock? Are they proud that they murder one another more than any other ethnic group?  Are they proud that they fill more prison cells than any other ethnic group?  Just what exactly are they proud of?
> ...


 And you choose to see only what you want. That IS your problem.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Go hang in the Flame Zone.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


 LOL ok


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I remember when the black is beautiful movement started and why it did.  Black pride movement was about self-acceptance, self-respect.  It was about empowerment.



you have to remember this is the same bunch who equates the most extreme actions by whites as being on par with anything black.  So they say with a straight face that the KKK and the Black Panthers are the same.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What do humans think about being honest with themselves?


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see where Blacks have anything to be proud about. Are they proud of being the lowest in achievement of any ethnic group in America? Are they proud of their males having the highest unemployment rate in America?  Are they proud that 70% of their women bear children out of wedlock? Are they proud that they murder one another more than any other ethnic group?  Are they proud that they fill more prison cells than any other ethnic group?  Just what exactly are they proud of?
> ...



Yes indeed. The facts destroy your credibility.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I see you feel threatened by people whose skin color is darker than yours.  I don't see equality as something to feel threatened by.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


I think its a benefit to be honest but I give you permission to think its a problem.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I fail to see where Blacks have anything to be proud about. Are they proud of being the lowest in achievement of any ethnic group in America? Are they proud of their males having the highest unemployment rate in America?  Are they proud that 70% of their women bear children out of wedlock? Are they proud that they murder one another more than any other ethnic group?  Are they proud that they fill more prison cells than any other ethnic group?  Just what exactly are they proud of?



Well, you're 76 years old.  The shit you dont understand is in your diaper


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

In the United States, *Asian pride* (also spelled *AZN pride*) is a slogan primarily used by Asian separatist, Asian nationalist, Kamikaze and Asian supremacist organizations to signal their racist viewpoints
Fuckin Asians cant even be proud of their heritage and what they have accomplished.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Your opinions destroyed your credibility.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



I don't wanna.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when the black is beautiful movement started and why it did.  Black pride movement was about self-acceptance, self-respect.  It was about empowerment.
> ...


Oh brother.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> In the United States, *Asian pride* (also spelled *AZN pride*) is a slogan primarily used by Asian separatist, Asian nationalist, Kamikaze and Asian supremacist organizations to signal their racist viewpoints
> Fuckin Asians cant even be proud of their heritage and what they have accomplished.


Black and Brown pride isnt racist.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

I tried to pull up Islamic pride and I only got gay discrimination lol


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Fine.  If you keep acting like a jerk I'll just stop talking to you.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They're not opinions. They are cold hard facts.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Thank gawd. Dont leave me alone with that c^%&


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

SassyIrishLass


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Your opinions are only mushy cave monkey opinions.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

See you later Flamers.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Why don't you explain why you think he is wrong?

Because you can't?


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The problem for you is that there is not a single point I made that hasn't been thoroughly documented.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Why dont you explain what whites have done that they should be proud of?  This should be interesting.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

http://web.colby.edu/ed215s/files/2010/12/Tappan_TCR_2006.pdf


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


The problem for you is that your opinions and their documentation has nothing to do with the subject.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Built the modern world.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not in this nation, no.  Whites like every other group of human beings have had their tests and have made their contributions to the world in science, art, etc.   I agree that whites in America can't call minorities and liberals racist, because racism DOES mean the dominant culture believing it is superior to others.  It drives me mad when the word is misused so freely.  But as the OP points out, that is the meaning of the word.  Maybe the real solution is to coin a new word?


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

Consider the person who is a member of a minority community and who would rather join the oppressors than show any solidarity to someone of their community.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No other races built the modern world? 

Even if that were true we had to teach you how to do it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

The Human Being is a old fart.  Old farts are dying with their racist opinions. His grandchild is probably mixed and he big mad.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


From my recollection nowhere have whites overcome obstacles due to their skin color.  That is what Black pride is about. Overcoming despite the odds.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> The Human Being is a old fart.  Old farts are dying with their racist opinions. His grandchild is probably mixed and he big mad.


Sadly, you're wrong there.  They are making sure their grandkids are homeschooled and indoctrinated into the same old hatred they were raised to believe in.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > In the United States, *Asian pride* (also spelled *AZN pride*) is a slogan primarily used by Asian separatist, Asian nationalist, Kamikaze and Asian supremacist organizations to signal their racist viewpoints
> ...



You're right, they're not.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I understand that, but not all struggles are or were always about skin color.  I have no issue whatever with Black pride.  It is the current struggle here.  I'm on your side, although you may not want me there.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





TNHarley said:


> Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Black pride* is a movement encouraging people to take pride in being black to various degrees.
> The slogan has been used in the United States by African Americans to celebrate heritage and personal pride.
> 
> ...



Well it's Wiki, not like a credible source


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I know.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> History tells us "whiteness" has always been a construct used to exclude certain groups from equal rights.
> 
> 5 reasons “white pride” is always racist



Eye roll @ Salon. If ever there were a left moon bat site Salon is it


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Wiki has to list it's sources.  Some are ok, some aren't.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I appreciate you being on my side. I think the point here is about skin color/race.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > History tells us "whiteness" has always been a construct used to exclude certain groups from equal rights.
> ...


Of course, you don't like their research or positions.  Which racist RW source do you like?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wiki is about as credible as Salon


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



If anyone here is racist it's you. Give it up, calling someone a racist has lost it's sting and we laugh at you


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

We should edit history to ensure that these poor white folks feelings arent hurt by facts


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2016)

Best post on the thread....."MLK died in vain"


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

More white guy butt hurt. I love it.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> We should edit history to ensure that these poor white folks feelings arent hurt by facts


Like revisionism from the left?
Or the fact that the definition of history doesn't ring any of your bells?
Just because my great great great granddaddy traded a bucket of oranges for some African, doesn't mean I should be punished. That was hundreds of years ago


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Where are my reparations for my ancestors being enslaved?


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> Consider the person who is a member of a minority community and who would rather join the oppressors than show any solidarity to someone of their community.



Consider that minorities are not oppressed in this society and are indeed a special protected class.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Where are my reparations for my ancestors being enslaved?



The Irish were enslaved by the thousands.....where do I sign up for free money?


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That is NOT the meaning of that word.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not on your side.


SassyIrishLass said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Where are my reparations for my ancestors being enslaved?
> ...



The argument could be made that slavery was a step up for the Irish


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > We should edit history to ensure that these poor white folks feelings arent hurt by facts
> ...


Your great granddaddy was a slave in europe then he was sent to the US and a slave here as well.  Everyone knows that.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Where are my reparations for my ancestors being enslaved?


The same place the reparations are for Blacks being enslaved.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Consider the person who is a member of a minority community and who would rather join the oppressors than show any solidarity to someone of their community.
> ...


 protected class. .How fuckin racist/bigoted(depending) is that?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



LOL Possibly but you don't see us whining about it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Best post on the thread....."MLK died in vain"




Of course because white people have told themselves MLK was for everyone and not anything special for the black people.  Which is exactly NOT what he was about but they have to Co-Opt him somehow.  MLK was shot because....snicker...whites LOOOOVED him.  That will be covered in the new revised version of history for white people.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



See there is the problem, they want equality but also want safe places and protected class status. It can't be both ways


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > We should edit history to ensure that these poor white folks feelings arent hurt by facts
> ...




Oh, and you're soooo punished right now.  Look at you...  Flailing about


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 Or any other enslaved class...


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Cave monkeys are never on my side. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Correct. Other races had at best a supporting role in the process.

THe Industrial Revolution didn't start in the African Jungle.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Good to see you're above it all bro.


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What's wrong with wanting safe places?  Don't you want to feel safe?

I'm not sure what you mean by safe places.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Just show these super sensitive whites a copy of Gone with the Wind and tell them thats how it was.  Throw in some dancing negroes and they should be cool....They LOOOVE dancing Negroes


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Where are my reparations for my ancestors being enslaved?
> ...


The same place they are handing out free money for your welfare.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Black pride* is a movement encouraging people to take pride in being black to various degrees.
> The slogan has been used in the United States by African Americans to celebrate heritage and personal pride.
> 
> ...



If you are white, you should be ashamed.

In the words of Barack Obama, god of all the left, "White just ain't right." *

White people have nothing to be proud of, according to the left and their media. It's not like we built the greatest civilization in human history or anything...



*Falsely attributed.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Very much so.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Sassy missed the thread where all the white people were complaining about Beyonce because it was supposed to be a "Safe place" lmao....Just overlooked I'm sure


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Where are my reparations for my ancestors being enslaved?
> ...


Go to the Catholic Church.  They're paying out for the Magdalene laundries.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


So far no one has answered my question. What do whites have to be proud of? What have you overcome due to being white?


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Beyonce is a threat to them?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> If you are white, you should be ashamed.



There it is again...They feel shame and say others are at fault for their shame lmao


----------



## Dhara (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


White privilege.  We're proud of that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> White pride is associated with white supremacy and power over minorities.  Black pride is associated with equality.



Now that right there is some stupid fucking bullshit, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


The whining of whites is reaching a crescendo. The racist ones will rupture an artery in their heads if this goes on much longer. They need some sort of victory.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Not only did I answer it, but the post you just "responded to" pointed out that we built the "greatest civilization in human history".

So why are you lying?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



Apparently her negro dance moves, dance team and style was super offensive to them and they said the SB was supposed to be a safe place.  I think when it came on a big Michael Clark Duncan negro was holding their eyes open and they werent allowed to look away.  The Horror!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> There it is again...They feel shame and say others are at fault for their shame lmao



Who is "they?"

The racist left demands that whites are inferior and should feel shame. You mindless bigots spew hate 24/7 against white people, Obama Akbar.

But you're not divisive, not you race hate morons..


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > White pride is associated with white supremacy and power over minorities.  Black pride is associated with equality.
> ...


I agree. Your post is some stupid fucking bullshit.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > White pride is associated with white supremacy and power over minorities.  Black pride is associated with equality.
> ...



RABBLE


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

"what have whites done"
Stupidest fuckin question of the day.
And that even includes Bonzis threads!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > There it is again...They feel shame and say others are at fault for their shame lmao
> ...




The Eskimos


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The white person's predecessors repressed freedoms for the black person's predecessors.  The white person's "white pride" is pride of being the repressor class.  The black person's "black pride" is the pride of being the survivor of white repression.

Who is more noble?  The repressor the repressed?


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



How about surviving several die offs over a 1500 year period and still managing to achieve a technological advantage and take over the world?


----------



## Valerie (Feb 11, 2016)

how is this statement is not true..?


*White pride* is a slogan primarily used by white separatist, white nationalist, neo-Nazi and white supremacist organizations to signal their racist or racialist viewpoints




ClosedCaption said:


> WTF History?
> 
> Just because there have been countless heinous acts committed in the name of White Pride doesnt mean history should be taken into account here.  Things can mean something other than their....uh, meaning?




exactly...


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Boy, racism against whites and Trump threads sure do get em riled up


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> "what have whites done"
> Stupidest fuckin question of the day.
> And that even includes Bonzis threads!




RABBLE!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Sassy missed the thread where all the white people were complaining about Beyonce because it was supposed to be a "Safe place" lmao....Just overlooked I'm sure



You know, I didn't miss that thread, and can safely say you're lying, as usual.

Oh lawdy, I dun committed a micro-agression..


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Sassy missed the thread where all the white people were complaining about Beyonce because it was supposed to be a "Safe place" lmao....Just overlooked I'm sure
> ...



RABBLE RABBLE isnt a valid response Accusation boy


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Valerie said:


> how is this statement is not true..?
> 
> 
> *White pride* is a slogan primarily used by white separatist, white nationalist, neo-Nazi and white supremacist organizations to signal their racist or racialist viewpoints


I am proud to be white and I am none of those. Try again?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 Yep. white people have NEVER been repressed or held in slavery.
Dumbfuck


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Sassy missed the thread where all the white people were complaining about Beyonce because it was supposed to be a "Safe place" lmao....Just overlooked I'm sure
> ...






bucs90 said:


> Just thought the Super Bowl was a safe space to unite us all and not have the silly #BlackLivesMatter bullshit shoved in our faces again.
> 
> Guess not.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



The crack

Standard Disclaimer: I can only assume the question is  "Why did CC toss out random words not associated with the subject?"


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You survived die offs because you were white?  Thats stupid. All races have survived die offs. You achieved technological advantage because you were white or because people from all over the globe rescued whites from regressing back to the stone age?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




You asked who are they.  I answered.

If you know the Eskimos is not the right answer then you know exactly who the "They" we are referring to.  Just thought I'd be cute with you since you wanted to play dumb


----------



## Valerie (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Boy, racism against whites and Trump threads sure do get em riled up




OP would have you believe he's not _really_ a white supremacist, he's just trolling for reactions.  


white supremacist cowards are like that, but whatcha gonna dooooooo?




TNHarley said:


> The double standards are fuckin pathetic.
> A black person proud to be black is an encouragement. A white person proud to be white is a goddamn NAZI.
> Its bullshit. And racist as fuck.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > how is this statement is not true..?
> ...


What are you proud of? Be specific.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


When were they held in slavery because they were white?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The white person's predecessors repressed freedoms for the black person's predecessors.  The white person's "white pride" is pride of being the repressor class.  The black person's "black pride" is the pride of being the survivor of white repression.
> 
> Who is more noble?  The repressor the repressed?



Is that right, you racist fuck?

I hold no particular pride over the tone of my skin. Should another, it is irrelevant to me.

BUT you racist scum demand that one should be proud of their skin and another be ashamed.

Tell you what you race baiting pimp, you point to the person in this forum who has had black slaves and I will agree that they should be ashamed. Not for their skin color, but for their acts.

Now racist bigots like you, who attack purely on the skin color of others should be just as ashamed, I know that I'm ashamed that you are an American, and that there are other Americans who share your diseased thinking.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


The white racists started something they cant finish so they are deflecting. So far not one white person has told me what they have to be proud of because they are white. The facts are that their only accomplishments involve genocide, war, murder, lying, and slavery that can be contributed to them being white.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


 
A shorter list would be "what am I NOT proud of?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

Valerie said:


> how is this statement is not true..?
> 
> 
> *White pride* is a slogan primarily used by white separatist, white nationalist, neo-Nazi and white supremacist organizations to signal their racist or racialist viewpoints
> ...



How is this statement not true, Rati?

*Black pride* is a slogan primarily used by black separatist, black nationalist, neo-Communist and black supremacist organizations to signal their racist or racialist viewpoints


----------



## Valerie (Feb 11, 2016)

cowards use sock puppets to hide their racism from their imaginary e-friends...


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Good one. No seriously. Be specific.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

Valerie said:


> cowards use sock puppets to hide their racism from their imaginary e-friends...



Oh look, ValeRati, racist sock puppet, is complaining about other sock puppets.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

He was serious.

I gave you a short and not inclusive answer with "the modern world".

And you are pretending that your questions have not been answered.

YOu are not fooling anyone, except perhaps yourself.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


If you want to make an equivalent case for white repression and slavery in this country, be my guest.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Whites were enslaved in this country but not because they were white. Repressed? Never.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The white person's predecessors repressed freedoms for the black person's predecessors.  The white person's "white pride" is pride of being the repressor class.  The black person's "black pride" is the pride of being the survivor of white repression.
> ...


Your response is curious and revealing.  I am white, but it's not my complexion I'm proud of, it's my nation I'm proud of.  And I don't think it's my place as a white man to point out white pride.  What has my complexion have to do with anything other than point out that it was white folks who held black folks first as slaves and I hen as a repressed class in this nation.  Whiteness for whiteness' sake is a sign of a lost and confused race who believed fervently that blackness was a sign of inferiority.  Of that attitude, I am ashamed.

Stirring that pot of shame accomplishes nothing good.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Whites were ewpewssed, but not because of race but class.  Check the West Virginia coal mine wars of the early 20rh century or the Homestead Pennsylvania steel workers strike, or check the events of May 4, 1970.

It's just unfortunate that the Black person has a different complexion.  It makes them easy targets for repression.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 vandal kingdom, Reconquista, destruction of the Byzantine empire and the mongol invasions of the Slavic people.
Nice try


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



It is interesting that you reject the idea that as a white person you should point out anything that Whites should be proud of

AND THEN immediately, as a white person, point out something wrong that White People did.


Indeed, you have answered your own question.

Our culture is such, now, that Whites are conditioned to NOT feel pride in our culture and heritage and our massive accomplishments, but instead to focus on the negatives and to feel shame.

It is modern liberalism that is thus "stirring the pot of shame."

This is unhealthy for a number of reasons.

The obvious solution is to reject being held responsible for past injustices and to be proud of past accomplishments.

For being proud of past accomplishments is completely harmless,

while allowing yourself to be held responsible for past sins often carries a very high price.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, you're stupid. I said Europe survived die offs. You came back "you did it because you're white?". Whites did survive that and managed to kick a little ass along the way. You asked and you were answered. What have your people done? I already know the answer, it's Nothing.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rouge Rover said:
> ...


Its stupid to say europe survived die offs because they were white. Other races survived die offs and they werent white. How did whites manage to kick ass? Is that a reference to my point that genocide and murder is among the causes of your white pride?  My people taught your people to be civilized...twice just for starters.  However, thats not the point so stop deflecting.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


It gives them something to ease their inferiority complex.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 LOL
Tell that to Africans.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rouge Rover said:
> ...


I dont have to. They are the ones that informed me and showed me the proof.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2016)

Dhara said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's Wiki, not like a credible source
> ...


The obvious question is why not use the OK ones?


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> View attachment 63085


Over a million Blacks have gone to war to keep a country free that enslaved and jim crowed them.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> The white person's predecessors repressed freedoms for the black person's predecessors.  The white person's "white pride" is pride of being the repressor class.  The black person's "black pride" is the pride of being the survivor of white repression.
> 
> Who is more noble?  The repressor the repressed?


You're an idiot. My family hasn't owned slaves unless it was back in Roman days, may have been slaves themselves. Many blacks in the US (about 40% last I heard) do not come from North American slaves. You exemplify the problem and why so many are stuck on stupid, they think they are a race instead of a person.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63085
> ...



I suppose you were enslaved?  Were you forced to wok in the hot sun and pick cotton?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Why would you think I was enslaved?  Why would you think I was forced to work in the hot sun and pick cotton?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Your response is curious and revealing.  I am white,



I don't give a fuck what color you are, you are a race baiting pimp.

You judge others on the color of their skin, that is not my way.

I judge others on their character, and let's face it, you have none.



> but it's not my complexion I'm proud of, it's my nation I'm proud of.  And I don't think it's my place as a white man to point out white pride.  What has my complexion have to do with anything other than point out that it was white folks who held black folks first as slaves and I hen as a repressed class in this nation.  Whiteness for whiteness' sake is a sign of a lost and confused race who believed fervently that blackness was a sign of inferiority.  Of that attitude, I am ashamed.
> 
> Stirring that pot of shame accomplishes nothing good.



But blackness for blackness sake is sign of superiority?

ROFL

Racist fuck.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You have stated that you were a soldier and in post #152 you stated that over a million Blacks had gone to war that had been enslaved. I simply had to conclude that you were one of the million that had been enslaved but had gone to war.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


No stupid. Read the post again to locate your error.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, then the real truth of it is that you're just another Black racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


If that makes you feel better...sure.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I really got under your skin, didn't I? You asked why anyone would be proud of being white. I gave you an answer, in fact I'm the only one who gave you answer, and that one answer sent you off the deep end.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rouge Rover said:
> ...


If you call making me laugh getting under my skin then youre right. You gave me a funny answer and for that I thank you. Its hilarious you think surviving a die off has anything to do with race.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Black pride* is a movement encouraging people to take pride in being black to various degrees.
> The slogan has been used in the United States by African Americans to celebrate heritage and personal pride.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm ... I don't think I have any pride.  I don't view my self worth based on my heritage or skin color.
I'm thankful to be a Christian.  Other than that, I don't have pride because everything I am or have is by the grace of God.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 11, 2016)

I know you. You're one of those guys who rates something funny when you don't like what someone said but don't know how to cut it down. That's all you've got. Your people can't do anything other than try to guilt trip their way into social position they haven't earned and don't deserve. I don't laugh at you, I don't think you or what you represent is funny at all, I think it's sad.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Imagine going through life consumed by such a thing.
> .




 It's just a crutch when it gets down to it. When everything is about the color of a person's skin and they run around with an enormous chip on their shoulder because of it, they project a sense of hostility that is the chief factor in preventing their success. When they fail to achieve much, they can then blame their skin color instead of their hostile attitude.  It's self-reinforcing.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> I know you. You're one of those guys who rates something funny when you don't like what someone said but don't know how to cut it down. That's all you've got. Your people can't do anything other than try to guilt trip their way into social position they haven't earned and don't deserve. I don't laugh at you, I don't think you or what you represent is funny at all, I think it's sad.


If that makes you feel better then I give you permission to think you know me. In the meantime please tell us all about how race has anything to do with surviving a die off. I am eager to see what other shapes besides a pretzel you can twist yourself into.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine going through life consumed by such a thing.
> ...


Thats weird. Seeing myself as a Black man made me successful. In fact more successful than about 80% of the US population.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine going through life consumed by such a thing.
> ...


The problem gets worse when others enable them.

This isn't happening in a vacuum, it's being exacerbated by those who claim to "care".
.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually it doesn't but I am a realist. Reuters published a poll that indicated that Black folks are the most racist of any ethnic group. I'm a Seminole myself. I suppose you want me to give you four ponies as payment for your suffering during your tenure as a slave?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> This isn't happening in a vacuum, it's being exacerbated by those who claim to "care".
> .




I wonder if Dhara's ears are burning right about now.

  It's really all about wanting to look virtuous without having to go to any real trouble to do so.  People indulge in all their vapid platitudes, double talk, and feel-good pablum in order  to make themselves feel good, as doing so is guaranteed to elicit props from all their conformist peeps.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



The last time you said this you linked to another Message Board you crafty old coot


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> It's really all about wanting to look virtuous without having to go to any real trouble to do so.  People indulge in all their vapid platitudes, double talk, and feel-good pablum in order  to make themselves feel good, as doing so is guaranteed to elicit props from all their conformist peeps.


Y'know, it really could just be that.

Enable and defend self-destructive behaviors, say you "care", pat yourself on the back, "feel" better about yourself.

Wash, rinse, repeat.

Meanwhile, generations are paying the price for your "feelings".

Interesting point.
.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> Meanwhile, generations are paying the price for your "feelings".



Really?  Paying the Price Meryl Streep?


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, generations are paying the price for your "feelings".
> ...


I'm sure this means something, who knows.

Just more deflection, meh.
.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So now you want four ponies and two blankets?  That would satisfy you for how long?  You could sell the horses and buy you some more wacky weed.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Thats interesting.  You should keep your 4 ponies as your people are in a worse condition than Black people. Whites took your land and reduced you to living almost totally on welfare.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, I have some land here in Florida I'm considering getting Donald Trump to go in with me on a casino. The Creeks in Atmore, Alabama are scalping both the whites and the Blacks up there at their Wind Creek Casino each and every day. I need to get in on some of the scalping action.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Yeah OK.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> A black person proud to be black is....




stupid




TNHarley said:


> A white person proud to be white is
> 
> ....




stupid


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 11, 2016)

Black Pride at its finest:


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


The operative words are "in this country". A swing and a miss.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

Correll said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


A parochial point of view.  I am proud of the accomplishments of my countrymen. Space exploration, blood transfusions, splitting the atom and developing the peanut and potato. Inventing jazz music, bourbon liquor, the game of baseball and drafting the constitution are among our greatest accomplishments.  Some were made by white Americans, others were made by Black Americans.  But I do not celebrate the accomplishments of White Americans exclusively, nor do I celebrate the great accomplishments of Black Americans exclusively.

Segregation of ideas is as egregious as segregation by race.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The white person's predecessors repressed freedoms for the black person's predecessors.  The white person's "white pride" is pride of being the repressor class.  The black person's "black pride" is the pride of being the survivor of white repression.
> ...


Slavery was part of the repression.  But have you forgotten about the events from Jim Crow through Ferguson?  There's still a bunch of repression to answer for.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Your response is curious and revealing.  I am white,
> ...


Cancer patients see cancer everywhere.  Rape victims live in fear of a repeated attack.  Racists see the world through a skewed racist lens.  You throw the racist label on me for nothing other than that's you projection and deep personal problem.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Cancer patients see cancer everywhere.  Rape victims live in fear of a repeated attack.  Racists see the world through a skewed racist lens.  You throw the racist label on me for nothing other than that's you projection and deep personal problem.



Prior to the rise of the Obama identity politics, racism in this nation was all but gone.

You of the hate filled left have pimped racism to the point it is destroying this nation, just as Obama wants.

Only a fool fails to see the rise of evil when it is as blatant as Germany 1928, or the Obama regime in 2016.

Those who remain silent in the face of what your filthy party is doing are complicit in evil.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Black pride* is a movement encouraging people to take pride in being black to various degrees.
> The slogan has been used in the United States by African Americans to celebrate heritage and personal pride.
> 
> ...


As usual, with conservatives it's always about race and dividing America.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Cancer patients see cancer everywhere.  Rape victims live in fear of a repeated attack.  Racists see the world through a skewed racist lens.  You throw the racist label on me for nothing other than that's you projection and deep personal problem.
> ...


You dumb ass. Racism in this country was never gone. You just got more active after a Black president was elected.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 11, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Black pride* is a movement encouraging people to take pride in being black to various degrees.
> The slogan has been used in the United States by African Americans to celebrate heritage and personal pride.
> 
> ...


That this has to be explained to you and others on the right comes as no surprise. 

*Context. *

It concerns _*context. *_

Black pride exists in the context of racism and discrimination – where it is used as a countermeasure to that racism and discrimination against African-Americans. 

White pride exists on the context of preserving and propagating racism and discrimination, to create a hostile environment for African-Americans, and to intimidate.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That this has to be explained to you and others on the right comes as no surprise.
> 
> *Context. *
> 
> ...



So it's kind of like the three fifths argument? Reality is altered by the skin color of those in question.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > That this has to be explained to you and others on the right comes as no surprise.
> ...


Reality is altered in those that suffer from white inferiority complex. Everyone else knows this.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > That this has to be explained to you and others on the right comes as no surprise.
> ...



^^ you can't make someone understand something that isn't interested in understanding


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> ^^ you can't make someone understand something that isn't interested in understanding



Like why skin color makes one person only 3/5ths the value of another, or why skin color makes vile racism a virtue for the politically favored, but a sin for those hated by the party.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ you can't make someone understand something that isn't interested in understanding
> ...



No, not like the silly victim shit yiu make up in your head. I'm talking about reality.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> No, not like the silly victim shit yiu make up in your head. I'm talking about reality.



The concept that reality is dependant upon the skin color of participant is delusion.

There is no excuse for your vile racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 11, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ you can't make someone understand something that isn't interested in understanding
> ...



Youre whining again. Isnt your nose and eyes sore from all the crying?


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63085
> ...




And their service has been appreciated and rewarded by a grateful nation.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 12, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Bullshit. If race is holding anyone down, their race is not the problem. It's an excuse, not a handicap.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




I've said nothing of "exclusively" celebrating anything. 

Nothing in your post addressed anything that I actually said, so I will repost it for you.

Here.

It is interesting that you reject the idea that as a white person you should point out anything that Whites should be proud of

AND THEN immediately, as a white person, point out something wrong that White People did.


Indeed, you have answered your own question.

Our culture is such, now, that Whites are conditioned to NOT feel pride in our culture and heritage and our massive accomplishments, but instead to focus on the negatives and to feel shame.

It is modern liberalism that is thus "stirring the pot of shame."

This is unhealthy for a number of reasons.

The obvious solution is to reject being held responsible for past injustices and to be proud of past accomplishments.

For being proud of past accomplishments is completely harmless,

while allowing yourself to be held responsible for past sins often carries a very high price.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



When liberals insist on calling conservatives racist for no reason, it is not us who is dividing America.

The point the OP raises is valid.

YOu did not address it at all.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 yes they did. White pride is racist. Besides that, we have absolutely NOTHING to be proud about except murder etc. Black pride isn't racist. Add to that, they have everything in the world to be proud of. And apparently NOTHING to be ashamed of.
It only works one way and it racist to think any other way.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're right.  Merriam Websters (I take it Sassy won't object to that site?) defines it:
*racism*
_Simple Definition of racism

_

_: poor treatment of or violence against people because of their race_
_: the belief that some races of people are better than others_
_Full Definition of racism_
_1 :  a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race_


_2 :  racial prejudice or discrimination_
So if you want to argue that liberals believe that minority races are inherently superior to whites and better than whites, you can.  However, I don't usually see that type of attitude.  Maybe I'm just moving in the wrong circles.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




YOu stated that "whites in America can't call minorities and liberals racist, because racism DOES mean the dominant culture believing it is superior to others".


This is obviously NOT true when you look at what the word actually means.

Whites can CERTAINLY calls various minorities and liberals racist if they, for example, "treat whites poorly because of their race".

THere is no need for blacks or liberals to be the "dominate culture" before they can be racist.

That was you looking for a reason to give black and liberal  racists a pass.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?


Can you show us any time in Africa the same was not practiced?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My first post was using the Wikipedia definition, which is the first one that comes up on my search engine.  After Correll said that is NOT the definition, I went to Websters, which is the dictionary bible.  And Correll was right.  But 'racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race' is not something I would agree is being pushed by liberals or whites generally.  I wouldn't knowingly give anyone a pass that is being "racist," regardless of who it is.  I think we are still disagreeing on the connotations of the word.
There are far more important issues to discuss when it comes to black pride/white pride and white guilt.  We have a few true racists on this board, which is a real problem in our society, and we have others who are fairly trying to point out that in the African American community, there are a lot of real problems that need to be addressed more effectively than just blaming whites.  It's a real tiptoe through the tulips.  I'm trying to be as fair as I can.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?
> ...


Thats called a deflection since it has nothing to do with the point.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I see that like most uneducated people you tend to believe the definition of a word is the end all be all. You also need to research the etymology of a word before discerning its true meaning. Racism is a system based on racist beliefs. Hence "race" and "ism".  Only the dominant culture can maintain racism. Black people cannot practice racism because they own zero systems/resources in the US.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Please get an education. Its all too apparent you lack one.

Pariticipation in America's Wars and Black Americans


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Your sarcasm is not hiding the fact that you are whining.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 Im not whining. That's just the dumbass explanation I have gathered from you. Its all over the thread. You deny more than a crackhead at an intervention. Its pathetic and serves no useful purpose.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Well either youre whining or your reading comprehension is at an all time low.  Please post where I said Black people have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 You deny everything. Earlier, you told moonglow Africa coesnt count. You said "white people have never been oppressed". I listed some times to prove your inevitable bullshit, and nothing. Again, its pathetic.
You are such a cool guy outside of racial discussions. When you talk about race, you go off the deep end. Every fuckin time!


----------



## Si modo (Feb 12, 2016)

If I could make my skin color change, I'd be proud of that...not something that has been done.

I had nothing to do with my skin color; thus, I'm not proud of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Yeah Africa doesnt count. What made you think it did?  It doesnt make sense to say something happened in Africa as a cover for addressing the point. That point being that whites have done nothing that has anything to do with race to be proud of except killing, causing mayhem, slavery, etc etc. The "he did it too" excuse is nothing but a deflection. Address the point. Once thats addressed then we can change the conversation.  I still dont see the post you claimed I said Blacks have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 12, 2016)

Si modo said:


> If I could make my skin color change, I'd be proud of that...not something that has been done.
> 
> I had nothing to do with my skin color; thus, I'm not proud of it.


----------



## Si modo (Feb 12, 2016)

I think physicians (like plastic hacks) did that.  Dunno if they are proud of it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yet you keep ignoring the first and most obvious definition of the word.

_ poor treatment of or violence against people because of their race_

That sums up quite a bit of ideas that liberals push.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Nonsense designed to give you and racists like you a pass.

YOu don't need a "System" or resources to hate someone. 

Or to act on it.


AND thus treat someone "poorly" because of their race and by doing so meet the definition of "racist".


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So, at some point(s) in the past that was not true.

NOw it is. 

And still waiting for the THanks for those white guys that died to free your ancestors.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I never said you need a system or resources to hate someone. I've talked to you about your poor reading comprehension before. I said you need ownership of they systems and resources to practice racism. For example. If i own the legal system I can make laws that punish one race unfairly like for example the crack laws that arrested more Blacks than white heroin users/dealers.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why are you waiting? You didnt fight for Black people to be freed. If you were there you would have been fighting for the losers.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




THose laws were requested BY BLACK LEADERS to provide more protection for their black communities.

AND as I said, you still don't need to control shit in order to act on the hate and racism you feel.

All you need is an opportunity.

We have discussed random violence against Whites. You support that. 

There are few examples of "poor treatment" more clear cut than random violent attacks.

AND yes, I do recall that you spun some weak justifications for that attacks, in order to tell yourself they were justified.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Those laws were not requested by Black leaders. The Black leaders asked to have the existing laws enforced.

I dont care what you said. I telling you that in order to practice racism you have to control shit.

Stop whining. Your deflections are appalling.


----------



## rcfieldz (Feb 12, 2016)

Seems like there's no pride among other races...at least not on USMB. I wonder why?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> Seems like there's no pride among other races...at least not on USMB. I wonder why?



I know for a fact other races have pride.


----------



## rcfieldz (Feb 12, 2016)

Duh...


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Is that your nickname or were you trying to talk?


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Those laws were requested by black leaders. 

And I have presented random violence as an example of how you can "treat someone poorly" based on race WITHOUT controlling shit.

An example you failed to challenge.

Because you can't.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Youre so cute when you deflect.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're ugly when you refuse to admit that minorities can be racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Good thing I never said anything like that or are you reaching for the "they did it too" pacifier?  You white boys crack me up.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And you're ugly when you lie and are stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Good thing I dont do those things.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> View attachment 63201


......and then the modern day repubs pulled the Southern Strategy.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63201
> ...



No, they didn't.

That's a lie.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


I think I'll believe their admission to it over your lone denial.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 12, 2016)

More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites, Hispanics - Rasmussen Reports™


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 63201
> ...


And the Democrats are also pulling a Southern Strategy.
Brown is the New White


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Brown is the New White

Argument destroyed


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


This is what is called systemic racism.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Valerie said:


> cowards use sock puppets to hide their racism from their imaginary e-friends...


Projection.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Valerie said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, racism against whites and Trump threads sure do get em riled up
> ...


You are proving OP's point.

You are defending an admitted black supremacist while assuming the OP is a white supremacist.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


No double standard

Black pride has been used to elevate those who were degraded by a society that had considered them inferior

White pride is used to keep them inferior


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Must be working then because they are inferior.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> You are proving OP's point.
> 
> You are defending an admitted black supremacist .




you're seeing things that aren't there


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Bull.

Black pride has been used for decades to antagonize, rob, physically attack, psychologically attack, rape and kill whites and other non-blacks in a society where black people have more actual rights than anyone else.

And at the same white pride organizations have literally been the only voice for the rights of white people for decades as left wing parties seek to take advantage of our low birth rates and high mortality rates to win more political power and right wing parties ignore us to stay politically relevant in a increasing non-white western world.

Your worldview is extremely outdated, and it is about to become the opposite of reality as the tiny global minority loses all the political power we have left.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Valerie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > You are proving OP's point.
> ...


You are blind if you didn't see the term "cave monkey" being used multiple times on this thread.

It is a term only used by black supremacists.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 13, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Must be working then because they are inferior.




most people of all colors are superior to that shallow mindset..

so no matter what color _you_ may be, you are the inferior one.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



It was white pride terrorists who firebombed black churches and schools and lynched 3000 blacks

That is why white pride has such a negative reputation


----------



## Valerie (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> You are blind if you didn't see the term "cave monkey" being used multiple times on this thread.
> 
> It is a term only used by black supremacists.




you claimed i was defending that.  you lied.





Valerie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > You are proving OP's point.
> ...


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> White pride is associated with white supremacy and power over minorities.  Black pride is associated with equality.


Because racism against white people is acceptable in all levels of society, while racism against black people is reduced to "microaggressions".


----------



## Desperado (Feb 13, 2016)

What absolute bs that it is ok for blacks to have pride in their race but  not so for whites.
Again it shows the double standard that exists for the race relations in the United States.
If people want equality then everything must be equal.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That is certainly not what stormfront is advocating or condoning.

That is certainly not what indigenous rights groups and parties are advocating in Europe.

As I said, your worldview is outdated.


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 13, 2016)

Valerie said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Must be working then because they are inferior.
> ...



Nah. I finished school and went to college. I married the mother of my children and I supported them and sent them to college. My kids know who their father is.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Dhara said:


> History tells us "whiteness" has always been a construct used to exclude certain groups from equal rights.
> 
> 5 reasons “white pride” is always racist


"People of color" has always been a racist term of exclusion.

Salon has always been the #1 site for anti-white racist scum.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 13, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?


Just because one happens to be white does not mean he has any culpability in past atrocities

Thinking so is racism


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Stormfront has the same ideology as the klan terrorists who enforced Jim Crow
The only difference is they don't have local governments protecting them


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Morons who never question the lies their lib teachers told them.

Nixon was strong on Civil Rights. He never pandered to the racist dems of the South.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



REmember when you were off on the Age of Lynching by like 70 years?

That was funny.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 13, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Nah. I finished school and went to college. I married the mother of my children and I supported them and sent them to college. My kids know who their father is.




that's nice, but how many white guys can't say the same..?  

why are you speaking in terms of race, if that's what being superior means to you?


" I finished school and went to college. I married the mother of my children and I supported them and sent them to college. My kids know who their father is."


if those are your parameters ^ then how are black men who can say the same inferior to you??


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2016)

Valerie said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. I finished school and went to college. I married the mother of my children and I supported them and sent them to college. My kids know who their father is.
> ...



THe vast majority of white children are born legitimate.

The vast majority of black children are born illegitimate.

That causes huge problems vastly disproportionately in the black community.

"Superior/inferior" might be insensitive. 

BUt it is not inaccurate.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Easy....just read Stormfronts propaganda and look at the morons who subscribe to it


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



It is the same ideology as 70 years ago

Only difference is we no longer tolerate it


----------



## Valerie (Feb 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> THe vast majority of white children are born legitimate.
> 
> The vast majority of black children are born illegitimate.
> 
> ...




so you believe children being born "illegitimate" are inferior humans?

illegitimate, meaning your parents are unwed, meaning your parents relationship has not been sanctioned by government license, you believe children born into this circumstance are inferior human beings, is that it?


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No. 

The difference is that that ideology has been defeated and you libs like to pretend it is still relevant so you can dismiss, smear and marginalize anyone that points out issues with your policies or positions.

David Duke got less than one percent of the vote when he ran for the Presidency.

Colin Powell, according to exit polls, the gold standard of polling, would have won a Presidential election as a Republican Candidate in a landslide.


YOu thought lynching was a major problem during the Civil Rights Era when it actually was from the turn of the century.


Because your Authority Figures were/are  lying to you.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



One of Trumps kids is illegitimate

OK when he does it?


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2016)

Valerie said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > THe vast majority of white children are born legitimate.
> ...




The numbers show that those people as a group, have vastly more problems and issues than those who are legitimate.


The rest of your question depends on what you are measuring.

Charles Krauthammer is a great guy, who has lead a very productive life.

If we were measuring people by their ability to run, he would be very much inferior.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




I have repeatedly admitted that his personal life is a legitimate complaint against him.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 13, 2016)

by my estimation you're a mental midget, so there you go...


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Very few Black men can say the same thing. 70% of Black kids are born out of wedlock.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That ideology has not been defeated.......it has just been relegated to the shadows
Like USMB message boards


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You might want to check around this forum again, black supremacists are much more numerous.

Again, your thinking is outdated.

As the demographics change your stance on "that ideology" becomes more and more nonsensical, hypocritical and anti-white.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> That ideology has not been defeated.......it has just been relegated to the shadows
> Like USMB message boards




 It is an odious ideology to be sure.

The problem, as I see it, however, is that people overcompensate by bending over backwards to tolerate behavior in one group that they do not tolerate in another. Whereas the racist white supremacists operate from the position that their skin color is superior (because they don't have anything else as a source of pride), the racialist leftists operate from the position that they have to apologize for their white skin and supposed "privilege". 

Neither acts to create a truly color-blind society.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You can't prove it and instead you show it is you who is the moron.

I doubt you have ever been to stormfront even once.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Dogmaphobe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That ideology has not been defeated.......it has just been relegated to the shadows
> ...


There is never going to be a color-blind society because now black and brown supremacists have taken over the Democrat party entirely and they are being elected to local and state governments in droves every cycle.

Stormfront is new SNCC(not just for America, but also all of Europe, especially Europe)

These are the times we are living in now


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Bullshit

Read our Race forum sometimes

Our bigots are still with us.....they just have to resort to anonymous internet posts


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

Black pride is based on elevating the status of a group
White pride is based on preventing them from doing so


----------



## NLT (Feb 13, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your bigots are proponents of black supremacy and white disenfranchisement like "Guno".

Are you too stupid to see racism when it doesn't come from a white person?


----------



## NLT (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Black pride is based on elevating the status of a group
> White pride is based on preventing them from doing so


Only to supporters of black supremacy, which you apparently are.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


White disenfranchisement means white males no longer have the best jobs and political power reserved for them

They did not take it too well and resorted to terrorism to maintain their status


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


White disenfranchisement means that not only do "people of color" have the power to reject the wants AND needs of white people in America, Canada, New Zealand, Australia etc without any consequences or effective backlash, but they also will have that power over white people in Europe, where white people literally have our identity and culture housed.

You are doing nothing but helping to establish absolute dominance of so called "people of color" over whites at a time when "whitetears" is a popular meme and there is absolutely no indication that "Jim Crow" bullshit won't happen to whites on a global level. I will gladly side with Stormfront to destroy the evil that you represent, just like Lincoln joined with the integrationists to destroy slavery.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Your last sentence says it all.......thanks for posting


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Your defense of Guno said it all.

Have fun fighting the new civil rights movement.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Stop whining cave monkey. You act like a monkey then I will call you by your name.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 13, 2016)

Desperado said:


> What absolute bs that it is ok for blacks to have pride in their race but  not so for whites.
> Again it shows the double standard that exists for the race relations in the United States.
> If people want equality then everything must be equal.


Its ok for whites to have pride in their race. I'm just asking what do you have to be proud of besides genocide, stealing, murder, lying, and all around general mayhem?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nixon was a full blown cave monkey caught on tape talking about Blacks and jews you moron.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 13, 2016)

Valerie said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > You are proving OP's point.
> ...


He needs reassurance. He is emotionally traumatized that you are not siding with him. Racist white guys get extremely butt hurt over this kind of stuff.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Awww. the cave monkey is butt hurt.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 13, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?
> ...


Who said they have culpability? *The question is what are whites proud of that has anything to do with race?*. Your post is merely one of many deflections on this thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I have yet to run into a Black supremacist on this board. Please provide a list of even 5 people. Stop whining. You act like a preteen boy with emotional issues.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Notice how 4 out of 5 of the areas you listed were overan with whites during imperialistic genocide missions and now your crying?


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


My posts always seem to go way over your head, why is that?


----------



## NLT (Feb 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> White disenfranchisement means white males no longer have the best jobs and political power reserved for them
> 
> T*hey did not take it too well and resorted to terrorism to maintain their status*


Link?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Because my computer is situated over my groin area?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 13, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Anyone being proud of their race is a fucking idiot who as nothing else going for them but the color of their skin


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 13, 2016)

Pride should be reserved for personal accomplishments,  not for winning a birthing lottery.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 13, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


White pride combats white guilt.

Anyone who wants white guilt to be the default mindset is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Voting is even more anonymous than message boards, and Duke got less than one percent.

At that low level you really have to wonder how much of that was errors in voting by mentally impaired people.

THe ideology has been defeated.

WHAT you need to consider is how enraging it is to have valid political points dismissed by some asshole lib with the Race Card.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 14, 2016)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


David Duke runs on......I am a racist

Most know better and use the appropriate buzz words to make it clear they will stand up for whites



.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




YOur justifications for anti-white discrimination are utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your complete lack of appreciation for all he did for your people is a message to all whites.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




"Buzz words"?

THe Lib Myth of Code Words is based on a belief system in secret racism.

Such secret racism would have supported David Duke in the secrecy of the ballot box.

It did not. Because it is not there.

THe ideology has been defeated.

WHAT you need to consider is how enraging it is to have valid political points dismissed by some asshole lib with the Race Card.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 14, 2016)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes Buzz words
Republicans are very good at them

Dog-whistle politics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

U.S. law professor and author of the book _Dog Whistle Politics_Ian Haney-López described Ronald Reagan as "blowing a dog whistle" when the candidate told stories about "Cadillac-driving 'welfare queens' and 'strapping young bucks' buying T-bone steaks with food stamps" while he was campaigning for the presidency.[17][18][19] In January 2016, Haney-López traced a brief history and introduction to whistle-blowing. "The republican party made a fateful decision in 63 that was then put into play in 64 that they are going to begin to use coded racial appeals, not the explicit language of white supremacy but a coded language that communicates, that stimulates racial anxiety, but that does so in technically race neutral terms."[20]


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 14, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I will take your "dog-whistle" BS and raise you blatant racism against white people from Democrats.

http://www.salon.com/2015/12/22/whi...y_future_of_the_planet_depends_on_it_partner/


----------



## The Professor (Feb 14, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?



Your hatred of Whites is illogical and your knowledge of racial history is pathetic.

You categorize Whites as slave owners, yet the overwhelming majority of Whites did not own slaves (around 90 per cent, give or take depending on the particular year's official census report). Further the fact that Blacks also owned Black slaves is etched in history as well although you might want to believe otherwise. Don't ask for a link. There are literally millions of links out there and I would not restrict you to a few of my selection.

When it comes to “thievery, lying and murder” Whites do not have a monopoly. I don't know the statistics from the distant past, but today, a much higher percentage of Blacks commit crime, especially violent crime, compared to Whites.

Finally, when it comes to enslavement of races, Whites have never enslaved an entire race, although a small percent (again, around 10 percent) legally owned slaves a long time ago. The only place where slavery is currently being practiced is in the Middle East and in Africa where one Black tribe enslave Black from other tribes. Don't try to pretend you do not know this.

There are both Black and White liars, thieves and murderers. There are also both Black and White geniuses and imbeciles, saints and sinners, heroes and cowards. I am an old man (76) and during my entire long lifetime no Black person has contributed anything to my life – or taken anything away - because of their Blackness. They enriched my life or hurt it because of what they said and what they did, not by the amount and type of melanin in their skin pigmentation.

Whenever I hear the words "Black Pride" or "White Pride," I instantly know I am in the presence of a fool. There is one word that defines both Black Pride and White Pride and that word is: Ego. There is no doubt that those Blacks who are chanting Black Pride would be promoting White Pride had they been born White. Italians are proud of being Italian Frenchmen are proud of being French, and almost every one is proud of there ancestry and place of birth. It's all about ego and there is nothing wrong with that as long as ego inspires one to make his/her life productive and worthwhile. However, when it leads to jealousy and hatred of others, it is the most vile and destructive of all human emotions.

I am White, but I take no pride in that fact. I have done much that I am proud, and a few things that I am ashamed of, but none of these things have a damn thing to do with my race.

Now, I have said what I wanted to and I am through with this thread. I don't have that much sand in the top of the hour glass and I will not waste my time explaining and defending that should be – to any enlightened person – the obvious.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> White pride combats white guilt.
> 
> Anyone who wants white guilt to be the default mindset is a fucking idiot.



I mean this equally for you, shitflinger, David Duke, or Barack Obama:

{Racism is the lowest, most crudely primitive form of collectivism. It is the notion of ascribing moral, social or political significance to a man’s genetic lineage—the notion that a man’s intellectual and characterological traits are produced and transmitted by his internal body chemistry. Which means, in practice, that a man is to be judged, not by his own character and actions, but by the characters and actions of a collective of ancestors.

Racism claims that the content of a man’s mind (not his cognitive apparatus, but its _content_) is inherited; that a man’s convictions, values and character are determined before he is born, by physical factors beyond his control. This is the caveman’s version of the doctrine of innate ideas—or of inherited knowledge—which has been thoroughly refuted by philosophy and science. Racism is a doctrine of, by and for brutes. It is a barnyard or stock-farm version of collectivism, appropriate to a mentality that differentiates between various breeds of animals, but not between animals and men.} - Ayn Rand


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> David Duke runs on......I am a racist



So does Barack Obama.



> Most know better and use the appropriate buzz words to make it clear they will stand up for whites
> 
> 
> 
> .



For the left, racism is embraced - you simply point your racism at white people and imagine that it's good racism.

It isn't, racism is destructive regardless of who your intended victim is.


----------



## ptbw forever (Feb 15, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > White pride combats white guilt.
> ...


You are going after the wrong guy, and you are quoting the wrong gal(at least on this subject).

"White pride" is not only about being tribal, it is expressing the need for the survival of people of European descent at a time when the abolition of the very idea of Europeaness is considered to be a foregone conclusion with our current trajectory. I don't care if white people or black people are superior, I just want my people to exist in the future in a free society.

I like the diversity of the human species and I wish to keep it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 15, 2020)

Necro bump


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 15, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Necro bump


I tried that once, but it was just too smelly.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 15, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Necro bump
> ...


LOL well played my man.
Just seemed fitting. Dont know how I remembered this thread


----------



## blastoff (Jul 16, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who knew Mika Scarblower was a Paki?


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 16, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If anyone achieves anything it isnt because of their skin color. Being black isn't an achievement.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 16, 2020)

While I find it odd to be proud of something you have no control over, it is your business if you chose to do so.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What do whites have to be proud about that didnt involve genocide, thievery, lying, murder, and the slavery of other races?
> ...


I doubt that since cities/businesses/universities existed in Africa when whitey got there. Africans really didn't do what you say.

The shit started with kidnapping and raids by whitey. Check it for yourself boy. Starring in 1544 I believe. Then there is this:

The Schomburg Center for the Research of Black Culture has excellent information about the African slave trade that provides a stark contrast between what happened and what some use as an excuse to discount the experiences of blacks in America. The web site is named, _“The Abolition of the Slave Trade-African Resistance.” _From the introduction, information contained in this collection debunks the race pimped tales presented by some in America today.

_“Africans started to fight the transatlantic slave trade as soon as it began. Their struggles were multifaceted and covered four continents over four centuries. Still, they have often been underestimated, overlooked, or forgotten. African resistance was reported in European sources only when it concerned attacks on slave ships and company barracoons, but acts of resistance also took place far from the coast and thus escaped the slavers’ attention. To discover them, oral history, archaeology, and autobiographies and biographies of African victims of the slave trade have to be probed. Taken together, these various sources offer a detailed image of the varied strategies Africans used to defend themselves from and mount attacks against the slave trade.

The Africans’ resistance continued in the Americas. They ran away, established maroon communities, used sabotage, conspired, and rose against those who held them in captivity. Freed people petitioned the authorities, led information campaigns, and worked actively to abolish the slave trade and slavery.

In Europe, black abolitionists launched or participated in civic movements to end the deportation and enslavement of Africans. They too delivered speeches, provided information, wrote newspaper articles and books. Using violent as well as nonviolent means, Africans in Africa, the Americas, and Europe were constantly involved in the fight against the slave trade and slavery.”_

The tale of Africa’s role in the slave trade as told by a segment of white society is incomplete and disingenuous. This has been done on purpose. It was not so simple as blacks capturing each other and selling them to whites. Europeans did not just waltz into Africa and overwhelm a bunch of backward, naked, dumb savages. They were in a fight for 400 years. Quite a number of Europeans entered Africa and Africa ended up being their final resting place.

_“Some leaders actively worked against the transatlantic slave trade. One of the most famous was Abdel Kader Kane, the Muslim leader of the Futa Toro region in northern Senegal. Kane had succeeded in peopling his kingdom by retaking by force his people who had been kidnapped and by forbidding slave caravans from passing through his territory. After the French took three children from Futa, Kane sent a letter to the governor:

We are warning you that all those who will come to our land to trade [in slaves] will be killed and massacred if you do not send our children back. Would not somebody who was very hungry abstain from eating if he had to eat something cooked with his blood? We absolutely do not want you to buy Muslims under any circumstances. I repeat that if your intention is to always buy Muslims you should stay home and not come to our country anymore. Because all those who will come can be assured that they will lose their life.”_

We are told stories about the shackles and chains, but we are not told the complete story of why they were needed. It is just “you sold your own into balls and chains.” But the story is just not that simple.

_“As the slave trade expanded, resistance to it grew as well, and the need for shackles, guns, ropes, chains, iron balls, and whips tells an eloquent story of continuous and violent struggle from the hinterland to the high seas. As one slave trader remarked:

For the security and safekeeping of the slaves on board or on shore in the African barracoons, chains, leg irons, handcuffs, and strong houses are used. I would remark that this also is one of the forcible necessities resorted to for the preservation of the order, and as recourse against the dangerous consequences of this traffic.”

“Wherever possible, such as in Saint-Louis and Gorée (Senegal), James (Gambia), and Bance (Sierra Leone), the Europeans' barracoons were located on islands, which made escapes and attacks more difficult. In some areas, as soon as local people approached the boats, the crew is ordered to take up arms, the cannons are aimed, and the fuses are lighted . . . One must, without any hesitation, shoot at them and not spare them. The loss of the vessel and the life of the crew are at stake.”

“The heavily fortified forts and barracoons attest to the Europeans' distrust and apprehension. They had to protect themselves, as Jean-Baptiste Durand of the Compagnie du Sénégal explained, from the foreign vessels and from the Negroes living in the country."

“These precautions notwithstanding, in the eighteenth century, Fort Saint-Joseph on the Senegal River was attacked and all commerce was interrupted for six years. Several conspiracies and actual revolts by captives erupted on Gorée Island and resulted in the death of the governor and several soldiers. In addition, the crews of quite a few slave ships were killed on the River Gambia; in Sierra Leone, people sacked the captives' quarters of the infamous trader John Ormond. Similar incidents occurred in other parts of the African coast. Written records document how Africans on shore attacked more than a hundred ships.

Some Western slavers maintained occult centers in their barracoons, staffed by men they paid to work on the captives, sometimes with medicinal plants. The objective was to kill any spirit of rebellion, to tame the detainees, and make them accept their fate. The existence of these centers shows the extent of the precautions taken by slavers to prevent rebellions on land and during the Middle Passage: shackles and guns controlled the body, while the spirit was broken.

But revolts on slave ships, although extremely difficult to organize and conduct, were numerous*. About 420 revolts have been documented in slavers' papers, and they do not represent the totality. It is estimated that 100,000 Africans died in uprisings on the coast or during the Middle Passage. The fear of revolts resulted in additional costs for the slavers: larger crews, heavy weapons, and barricades. About 18 percent of the costs of the Middle Passage were incurred due to measures to thwart uprisings, and the captives who rose up saved, according to estimates, one million Africans from deportation by driving up the slavers' expenses.”*_



​


----------



## IM2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So whites have been talking economics with socialists for more than 400 years.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You would be chucking em too boy


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 16, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> While I find it odd to be proud of something you have no control over, it is your business if you chose to do so.


I agree. But the hypocrisy of the meanings is mind boggling


----------



## TheParser (Jul 16, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Black pride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Black pride* is a movement encouraging people to take pride in being black to various degrees.
> The slogan has been used in the United States by African Americans to celebrate heritage and personal pride.
> 
> ...




1. Most people sense a difference between "Black Pride" and "White Pride."

2. Therefore, Euro Americans should simply avoid the term.

3. There is *no* need for Euro Americans to vocally  reassert  pride in their ethnicity.

4. The fact that millions of people from Latin America, Africa, and Asia are begging for permission to live  in  Canada or the States or Europe or Australia speaks volumes.


----------

